# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Kravatat

## FЯODO

Une jam i apasionuar prej vitesh pas kravatave.
Kam pasur kravata te shumta nga stiliste te ndryshem, kam pasur kravata koleksionesh , kravata sporti...etj,etj.

Ajo qe shikoj ne nje kravate fillimisht eshte paraqitja e pergjithshme.Kjo eshte kryesorja mbi te gjitha e pastaj me hollesi e studioj materialin , ngjyrat dhe vizatimin.
Jepni mendimin tuaj per kravatat dhe stilistet tuaj te preferuar  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## diikush

Meqe e ke pasion, na trego ca menyra per ti lidhur kravatat, mundesisht me skica e figura...

Une di vetem dy menyra, edhe me aq sa di, kur isha ne Shqiperi shume njerez vinin me thonin tia lidhja kravaten kur te martoheshin   :buzeqeshje:  a kur u duhej te vinin kravate...

----------


## FЯODO

> Meqe e ke pasion, na trego ca menyra per ti lidhur kravatat, mundesisht me skica e figura...
> 
> Une di vetem dy menyra, edhe me aq sa di, kur isha ne Shqiperi shume njerez vinin me thonin tia lidhja kravaten kur te martoheshin   a kur u duhej te vinin kravate...


Ca perfitimi kam une te shpjegoj menyra te ndryshme te lidhjes se kravatave pervecse humbje kohe dhe stresimi mendor duke perpiluar ne Photoshop funksionet grafikore me baze simetrike nje kravate e cila ka formen e nje pentagoni te shtrire?  :pa dhembe:

----------


## FЯODO

Koleksion kravatash

----------


## diikush

nuk e dija qe i hap temat per 'perfitim', i cili shpresoj te mos jete impresionimi i gocave te forumit me faktin qe ke kravata...  :ngerdheshje: 

Une kam pare skica ne internet, ndaj te pyeta, po pertoj ti gjej prap, dhe te thashe meqenese e paske hobi...
nese, varja...  lol

----------


## FЯODO

> nuk e dija qe i hap temat per 'perfitim', i cili shpresoj te mos jete impresionimi i gocave te forumit me faktin qe ke kravata... 
> 
> Une kam pare skica ne internet, ndaj te pyeta, po pertoj ti gjej prap, dhe te thashe meqenese e paske hobi...
> nese, varja...  lol


Perfitimi ne rastin tone godet siperfaqen e dhemballes , jo rrenjen.
Pra , nese une do perfitoj dicka nuk do ishte lidhur me hapjen e temes por me shpjegimin qe do i beja kerkeses tende  :sarkastik:  

Harrova te them qe faktikisht kam kravaten me stemat e ekipeve te futbollit amerikan qe i perkasin vitit 1994.
Ka Cleveland Browns dhe Houston Oilers aty.
Eshte shume kravate origjinale  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

Mu m'pelqejne ato me viza anash, mundesisht te kete nuanca te ngjyres blu. Kaq di nga te marrit vesh te kravatave.

Di gjithashtu qe ne Shqiperi i mbajne vishnje, te zeza dhe te bardha qe jane tmerresisht te shemtuara.   :uahaha:   Pushtetaret kam pare t'i mbajne dhe PINK lately,  kane filluar te nxjerrin dukshem ne pah dobesine e tyre per seksin tjeter.   :uahaha:

----------


## Hyllien

Une i urrej kravatat, per ti lidhur as qe behet fjale. Per fat te keq me shume mundesi ne te ardhmen do me duhet te vë kravate, vetem po te arrijme te shkulim ate mendimin e rrenjosur qe kostumi e kravata tregon seriozitet (si nuk vuri mend ky popull, me kravata jane politikanet tane, dhe mua me duket me teper shenje tallje e pandershmerie sesa serioziteti  :ngerdheshje: )...
Kesaj fundjave do te me duhet te rri 3 dite me kravate, dhe as nuk kam po do ta gjej nga e keqja...
Nje nga te paktat gjera qe u kam zili femrave...nuk u duhet te veshin kollare  kur bejne si serioze.   :pa dhembe:

----------


## ChuChu

uë, pse re mashkull je ti SG? 

kravata s'eshte e thene qe domosdoshmerit te vishet me kostum. Nje mashkull me xhinse e me kravate duket shume mire gjithashtu. As too casual, dhe as too preppy.  :shkelje syri:  
For more tips on how to look good, dini ku te drejtoheni (lol)

----------


## Hyllien

Une urrej dhe kollaren jo me pak se Kostumin. Mendimi dhe imazhi se mashkulli duket me mire me kollare eshte i ndertuar nga shoqeria, s'eshte konstant(psh ne te kaluar mbase mendonin se mashkullit i shkonte me teper nje gjethe figu si veshje   :pa dhembe:  , pastaj nje lekure ujku, rrobat qesharake franceze e ato paruket idiote, ose kostumet ushtarake)...tani e kane veshur mashkullin per t'ja marre frymen me kollare e me kostum, lere or vlla/oj moter tjetrin te vishet si te doje...do I seem too revolutionary?  :ngerdheshje: 
Anyway, thnx for the tips Kuqalashe...

P.S Mashkull dhe krenar per kete  :kryqezohen:  dhe ate firmen e ke klas.

----------


## StormAngel

Pike e dobet nga e gjitha garderoba klasike...
Kravatat i kam qejf, nuk e di se pse, po si femije kam vendosur ne qafe ato te babit dhe deri me tani kam 30 cope te mijat.  :ngerdheshje: 

Nuk i blej me firme, shof dezenin dhe ngjyrat e kravates, dhe shof qe sado pak te rijne me ato qe vesh. Jo ralle here i vesh edhe me veshje tjera, dmth jo gjithmon mbaj kravate me tesha klasike, por i mbaj kurdohere kur mund t`i kombinoj.
Thjeshte kam pasion ndaj kravatave. lol

Nejse, per fotografi nga to, ndonje dite tjeter.

----------


## diikush

Storm, cke si se te korrigjojme ne miqesisht per gjuhen, qe mos te te shajne ata lanetet ...  :shkelje syri: 

dezenin-dizenjo (dizenjon)

po te ngeli qejfi, me thuaj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Davius

> Meqe e ke pasion, na trego ca menyra per ti lidhur kravatat, mundesisht me skica e figura...
> 
> Une di vetem dy menyra, edhe me aq sa di, kur isha ne Shqiperi shume njerez vinin me thonin tia lidhja kravaten kur te martoheshin   a kur u duhej te vinin kravate...


Kjo eshte vetem per antari(e)n *diikush*....  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Davius

Ja disa lloje te kravatash.....perseri vetem per *diikush*...

----------


## Davius

Ja edhe disa menyra se lidhet nje kravate...sa mire eshte te kerkosh dicka per tjeret dhe te mos kesh merzia...

----------


## Davius

Ja edhe nje model..............

----------


## Davius

Edhe nje menyre tjeter........................

----------


## Davius

Ja edhe nje tjeter............................

----------


## Davius

Nje menyre e bukur..............vetem per *diikush*...

----------


## Davius

Ja edhe metoda e fundit eshte GIF animacion besoj se do ju pelqej....mezi e kam gjetur ne nje forum te huaj, por per ju nuk kursej...

Pse beje kete, kam nje ore qe kerkoj ne net modele kravatash, e beje kete qe te tregoj se ka ende njerez qe mendojne per te mire, kur me prishej kompjuteri mua me pare dhe kur s'kisha mundesi te shkoj ta rregulloj, futesha ne forum hidhesha ne nje teme per problemin dhe shume anetare te respektuar shkruanin me faqe te tera per problemin e komjuterit tim, per cka PA DOBI...dmth kjo bote nuk eshte vetem per perfitim dhe ky hapesi i temes me kete postim 


> Ca perfitimi kam une te shpjegoj menyra te ndryshme te lidhjes se kravatave pervecse humbje kohe dhe stresimi mendor duke perpiluar ne Photoshop funksionet grafikore me baze simetrike nje kravate e cila ka formen e nje pentagoni te shtrire?


 e ka gabim sepse jeta nuk eshte vetem dobi,. kur ke mundesi te ndihmosh ndihmo more vellla i dashur...

Sa per informacion une vetem per nate mature kam venduar kravate dhe tjeter here kurre, as qe dije te lidhe por kisha nje vullnet te kerkoj dhe te kontriboj per dikend qe kerkon nje ndihme, thjesht ma mire qe gjeta keto per nje ore se sa te llafoseshe ne IRC ose MSN...sepse pas kesaj do dije edhe une si lidhet nje kravate dhe shume tjere....

Nejse kalo bukur diikush dhe te gjithe te tjeret...gjithe te mirat...

----------

